# Uninvited house guest



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Quite a story.......

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=333&sid=3942289


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

> The couple said the dogs didn't bark to warn them of the mountain lion.


Labs.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that scares just thinking about it. Poor dog did'nt even have a chance i bet ,that could of been a kid.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Man thats a bad deal- my old lab and my new Pudel Pointer let loose though when a hummingbird passes gas outside.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

> Colorado Division of Wildlife spokesman Tyler Baskfield said the cat entered the house through *open French doors* early Monday and fled with the Labrador after the owners woke up.


WOW, leave doors open at night!? That seems odd, I can't believe anyone would do that. That is an odd experience all over.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

In the CNN article there is a video with a picture of the cat. 
http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/08/06/mountain.lion.ap/
A resident took the picture a couple of weeks ago in broad daylight in the middle of the road. I am betting this wasn't the first pet it killed. They should have taken care of it before it got into someone's house. Colorado does a poor job of getting rid of nuisance cougars because people like to see them and don't want them killed.

If I remember right, it wasn't too many years ago a high school kid was killed while running cross country on a trail behind his high school. If you have urban deer herds and people who don't want the cougars controlled, it is only a matter of time before one takes a human again. If they aren't scared of dogs, they won't be scared of humans.


----------

